# We just bought



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We just put a deposit on a 14' duel axle enclosed trailer. It's in decent shape, no leaks, new brakes, needs tires (at least 1), Ladder racks, built in work bench with storage, a couple other storage boxes we are removing. All for $2,000.

I know the guy, an old school mate, he still needs it for a week or 2 while he finishes up his last job.

I guess it's time to spend the additional $300 and get my emergency brake fixed.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Wow $2,000. I would buy that all day long


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Good for you CD. I like how you consistently manage to re-invest back into your company, and not do frivolous things like taking Carly out for an expensive dinner. Well, you did do that one time......:jester:

That sounds like a great price for a 14 footer with some built-ins.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gracobucks said:


> Wow $2,000. I would buy that all day long


That's why we jumped on this and not another sprayer. Sprayer is in another week or 2.



SemiproJohn said:


> Good for you CD. I like how you consistently manage to re-invest back into your company, and not do frivolous things like taking Carly out for an expensive dinner. Well, you did do that one time......:jester:
> 
> That sounds like a great price for a 14 footer with some built-ins.


Our plan was to not buy any thing expensive and save that money for a vacation this winter. This month we are putting over 5k into the business plus we are still looking for another truck.

So much for not spending big again this year.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We just put a deposit on a 14' duel axle enclosed trailer. It's in decent shape, no leaks, new brakes, needs tires (at least 1), Ladder racks, built in work bench with storage, a couple other storage boxes we are removing. All for $2,000.
> 
> I know the guy, an old school mate, he still needs it for a week or 2 while he finishes up his last job.
> 
> I guess it's time to spend the additional $300 and get my emergency brake fixed.


Super jealous.....again


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Awesome! Let me know how driving it around town goes. I'd like something bigger than my current trailer but worry about parking and maneuvering.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like a smokin deal for 2k.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Awesome! Let me know how driving it around town goes. I'd like something bigger than my current trailer but worry about parking and maneuvering.


Will do.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice work CD


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A great size. I have love mine for years. Get signage on it right away if it needs painted do it. Mine has a ladder off the tongue to the roof I ran decking down the center for a walk way. To make it easyier loading and unloading ladders. It came that way the only thing I would change is to do it in Aluminum. 
David


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Awesome! Let me know how driving it around town goes. I'd like something bigger than my current trailer but worry about parking and maneuvering.


Just do what the landscapers do, don't give a flying F where they park. So what if it's a narrow twisty well traveled road, just pull over (kinda) and park the beast.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Awesome! Let me know how driving it around town goes. I'd like something bigger than my current trailer but worry about parking and maneuvering.


We have a 14' dual axle carmate.
It's pulled by my crew cab f250.
No problems getting around even within our areas super narrow roads.
The larger trailers pull much better than the small ones.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm wondering how well my 04 dodge 1500 is going to pull it. I think I'm fine but right at the mfg limit.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I'm wondering how well my 04 dodge 1500 is going to pull it. I think I'm fine but right at the mfg limit.



Sounds iffy. What's your GVWR? You can load it up and take it to a weigh station to test.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Sounds iffy. What's your GVWR? You can load it up and take it to a weigh station to test.


From what I have seen depending on the gears I have depends on the weight it can tow. I know my brother for years pulling a trailer he was 3k over his limit, pick up & car trailer.
I wont be that much, maybe a few hundred pounds.

If it has a hard time I guess we will have to get a 250, 2500 instead of a ranger size truck.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was about to buy my last truck I pulled my trailer over a scales to see what the weight was and it came out to not quite 5000 lb. I pull mine with a e-350 with the 6 litter Diesel. And it is a dog. Over the 15 years I have had it I have had just a couple of jobs that I couldn't park on them. You learn to get creative in parking them. But it has been stolen twice and broke into once. Two complete sets of pump gone and one set of ladders. So make sure you have good equipment lost insurance. You will be getting some new pumps at some time.


----------



## Masters Tile & Paint (Dec 30, 2009)

Good price on the trailer. Also sounds like a great reason to buy a new truck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> From what I have seen depending on the gears I have depends on the weight it can tow. I know my brother for years pulling a trailer he was 3k over his limit, pick up & car trailer.
> I wont be that much, maybe a few hundred pounds.
> 
> If it has a hard time I guess we will have to get a 250, 2500 instead of a ranger size truck.



Yeah gearing makes a big difference. For example my 1500 Silverado has 3.42 gears and is rated up to 9500#. With 3.08 gears they're rated 7200
I think. With such cheap gas and a big trailer I'd probably look at a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Yeah gearing makes a big difference. For example my 1500 Silverado has 3.42 gears and is rated up to 9500#. With 3.08 gears they're rated 7200
> I think. With such cheap gas and a big trailer I'd probably look at a 3/4 ton.


I have to figure out what ratio I have.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

If ya have time, you will have to post some pics of it


----------

